# Divinycell Flotation ???



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What is the density? Thickness? Laminate schedule? Epoxy? Vinylester?

Much more info is needed.

Why rely on internet cowboys - call the company with the question because there are many calculations needed to figure it out.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Whoa. Was just looking for any info on how to figure flotation. I think Ive got the info I need now.


----------



## weldandglass (Sep 29, 2009)

H80 is what I’ve used for my last couple of skiffs. It’s 5 lb/cu ft. I bet you’re using H80 as well. 


A sheet of divinycell used to be 4’x’7’ but now they seem to be coming in 4’x8’. I’m mostly using ½” thickness. Assuming you are too, then a 4’x8’ sheet of divinycell would be approximately 1.33 cu ft (.041’x4’x8’) and would weigh approximately 6.6 lbs (1.33 cu ft x5lb/cu ft). 


A cubic foot of seawater weighs roughly 64 lbs so 1 sheet of 4’x8’ x1/2” divinycell, fully submerged, would displace 85.3 lbs of seawater (1.33 cu ft of seawater). The additional weight required to fully submerge the divinycell and render the sheet neutrally buoyant would be 78.7 lbs (85.3lbs -6.6 lbs) and as such, a sheet of divinycell provides roughly 78.7 lbs of positive buoyancy.


I’ve used 12 sheets of divinycell in the little skiff I’m building. Assuming 15% wastage a per sheet those 12 sheets would provide approximately 800lbs of flotation (12 *78.7 lbs *.85).


Hope this helps and provides a basis for your own calculations.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

weldandglass said:


> H80 is what I’ve used for my last couple of skiffs. It’s 5 lb/cu ft. I bet you’re using H80 as well.
> 
> 
> A sheet of divinycell used to be 4’x’7’ but now they seem to be coming in 4’x8’. I’m mostly using ½” thickness. Assuming you are too, then a 4’x8’ sheet of divinycell would be approximately 1.33 cu ft (.041’x4’x8’) and would weigh approximately 6.6 lbs (1.33 cu ft x5lb/cu ft).
> ...


Just what I was looking for.
Good on You, Mate.


----------

